# GBATemp v4 Black Theme [BETA] [Chrome/Firefox]



## Ace (Oct 30, 2012)

*Arras has made an improved multi-browser compatible version through the Stylish browser addon. This will change the current forum theme to a dark theme that's easier on the eyes.*​*Download it here:*​*http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark*​*Don't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tylish?*​*



*​ 
Any comments or further suggestions, post below.

_Keep in mind that this is just to save the situation a little bit, since the little hacking mishap was difficult to predict._
If you _*really*_ want to help, go donate to GBAtemp on the front page RIGHT NOW. Seriously. You'll get a permanent dark theme then.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for this man!
I am having one small problem and that's seeing some of the blue text on the dark background.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 30, 2012)

It looks really nice actually, A bit finicky in places but that's to be expected. Thanks man!


----------



## Arras (Oct 31, 2012)

Heyhey, maybe you'd be nice enough to post this http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark?r=1351634091 in the OP? Basically an improved version that works on Firefox as well as Chrome.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 31, 2012)

Stickied.


----------



## Arras (Oct 31, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Stickied.


Maybe you should edit the title, the version I posted works on Firefox as well so it's no longer [CHROME ONLY]. If you can? Not sure if you have enough power to do that


----------



## Ace (Oct 31, 2012)

Arras said:


> Maybe you should edit the title, the version I posted works on Firefox as well so it's no longer [CHROME ONLY]. If you can? Not sure if you have enough power to do that





TwinRetro said:


> Stickied.


I agree, do please change the title to reflect its compatability!


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 31, 2012)

Full resolution screenshot for previewing purposes.



Spoiler










 
Also, comparison:



Spoiler










 
I will stick with the light theme, but it looks pretty good, should be highly useful for users with dark environments.


----------



## LinkFan16 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks a lot for this dark theme. I don't mind the bright theme that much, but still the dark one doesn't hurt your eyes so much.


----------



## Creqaw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just installed the greasemonkey version, it's a bit odd to look at a dark gbatemp but it's better than the really bright theme.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 1, 2012)

Dark theme is tits, however i cant seem to see quoted text.


----------



## Arras (Nov 2, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Dark theme is tits, however i cant seem to see quoted text.


Screenshot? It works fine for me. It's supposed to look like this:


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 2, 2012)

Uh. Weird. It works on this computer.

Maybe ill screenshot the other one, cause here, it works like a charm.


----------



## Arras (Nov 2, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Uh. Weird. It works on this computer.
> 
> Maybe ill screenshot the other one, cause here, it works like a charm.


Do you use Google Chrome or Firefox? Any plugins that may be causing it? It's very hard to fix something I can't reproduce.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 5, 2012)

yeeees. I quite like this.

Dark Theme <3

Thanks


----------



## Arras (Nov 5, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> yeeees. I quite like this.
> 
> Dark Theme <3
> 
> Thanks


There's an official dark theme as well now. Go to the very bottom of the page where it says "Tempstyle", click it and select Tempstyle DARK.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2012)

Good to see GBAtemp Back in Black.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the Greasemonkey script! Works wonderfully atm.


----------



## Xenirina (Nov 7, 2012)

Messaging system is screwed.
Can't see the text.


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

Xenirina said:


> Messaging system is screwed.
> Can't see the text.


I never actually looked at any other parts of the site except the threads and stuff, but PMs are pretty important so I'll try to do something about it.


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2012)

*Arras has made an improved multi-browser compatible version through the Stylish browser addon. This will change the current forum theme to a dark theme that's easier on the eyes.*​*Download it here:*​*http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark*​*Don't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tylish?*​*



*​ 
Any comments or further suggestions, post below.

_Keep in mind that this is just to save the situation a little bit, since the little hacking mishap was difficult to predict._
If you _*really*_ want to help, go donate to GBAtemp on the front page RIGHT NOW. Seriously. You'll get a permanent dark theme then.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Xenirina said:


> Messaging system is screwed.
> Can't see the text.


Same here. I just find myself selecting the text, it works that way. Temporary fix of course


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Same here. I just find myself selecting the text, it works that way. Temporary fix of course


K, I fixed it. Update it and text should be visible. You DO know that you could've fixed it by enabling the official Dark Theme as well, right?


----------



## redact (Nov 7, 2012)

some love for safari:  http://sobolev.us/stylish/


----------



## alex_0706 (Nov 7, 2012)

just to know it

i dont even need the dark theme

i just turn on nightmode in my browser and it becomes a lot like the dark theme


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 7, 2012)

alex_0706 said:


> just to know it
> 
> i dont even need the dark theme
> 
> i just turn on nightmode in my browser and it becomes a lot like the dark theme


I turn off my screen


----------



## alex_0706 (Nov 7, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I turn off my screen


 
in what way do you turn it of


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

alex_0706 said:


> in what way do you turn it of


See, I know Mac screens don't have one but most monitors have this thing called a Power Button...


----------



## kylster (Nov 7, 2012)

I like your theme however is there any way to make the edges look better when viewing icons? mine appear a little pixelated on the outside so ATM I'm back with the original theme.


----------



## alex_0706 (Nov 7, 2012)

Arras said:


> See, I know Mac screens don't have one but most monitors have this thing called a Power Button...


 
im not using a f*cking mac it is complete trash
the only good thing at macs is when you get them free

i use windows 7 with maxthon


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

kylster said:


> I like your theme however is there any way to make the edges look better when viewing icons? mine appear a little pixelated on the outside so ATM I'm back with the original theme.


The icons make themselves look not pixelated for the normal theme by adding a bit of white to the edge pixels to make them blend in better. The General Offtopic and USN sections seem to be the worst. Unfortunately there's not much I can do about that without being able to change the HTML or images and this plugin can't do that. Besides, I don't have the skills to make said images. You ARE talking about the forum section icons, right?

@alex
Sorry, for some reason I was thinking you were. I was looking up night mode, found a shortcut for Macs and somehow got the thought in my head you had one. My mistake.


----------



## kylster (Nov 7, 2012)

Arras said:


> The icons make themselves look not pixelated for the normal theme by adding a bit of white to the edge pixels to make them blend in better. The General Offtopic and USN sections seem to be the worst. Unfortunately there's not much I can do about that without being able to change the HTML or images and this plugin can't do that. Besides, I don't have the skills to make said images. You ARE talking about the forum section icons, right?
> 
> @alex
> Sorry, for some reason I was thinking you were. I was looking up night mode, found a shortcut for Macs and somehow got the thought in my head you had one. My mistake.


 
The forum section & the recent thread section on home tab; your theme is great though so if you can't change it then I'll learn to love it right lol after all love/hate is taught not naturally aquired


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

kylster said:


> The forum section & the recent thread section on home tab; your theme is great though so if you can't change it then I'll learn to love it right lol after all love/hate is taught not naturally aquired


Yeah, I figured you meant those. The old Temp was even worse though, there was this GIANT Wii/DS at the bottom that had an extremely ugly white edge around it  Anyway, the only way I can change this is A. through a second addon that allows you to change HTML B. Use Javascript to change it (not sure if this is even possible, but I've never used it before anyway) or C. Ask Costello or Shaun if they can make and upload images that use the Alpha layer for blending in with the background instead of white (or make them myself and ask them to upload it).


----------



## kylster (Nov 7, 2012)

Arras said:


> Yeah, I figured you meant those. The old Temp was even worse though, there was this GIANT Wii/DS at the bottom that had an extremely ugly white edge around it  Anyway, the only way I can change this is A. through a second addon that allows you to change HTML B. Use Javascript to change it (not sure if this is even possible, but I've never used it before anyway) or C. Ask Costello or Shaun if they can make and upload images that use the Alpha layer for blending in with the background instead of white (or make them myself and ask them to upload it).


Oh seems like a lot for such a silly complaint I wouldn't bother with it if I were you I think I'm the only one who starred hard enough at it anyways lol


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

kylster said:


> Oh seems like a lot for such a silly complaint I wouldn't bother with it if I were you I think I'm the only one who starred hard enough at it anyways lol


Nah, I noticed them myself too. But like you said it just isn't worth the effort. I can't do the image editing myself anyway


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks. Just tried it and wow it doesn't blind me anymore.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm wondering, any way to make the default GBAtemp font a bit bigger? Because it's too small atm.
Anyone with suggestions, please let me know, doesn't have to be a userscript


----------



## Arras (Jan 19, 2013)

Satangel said:


> I'm wondering, any way to make the default GBAtemp font a bit bigger? Because it's too small atm.
> Anyone with suggestions, please let me know, doesn't have to be a userscript


Uh... You could always try zooming in on the page? Alternatively I guess I could make a simple style that would apply to posts only.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2013)

Arras said:


> Uh... You could always try zooming in on the page? Alternatively I guess I could make a simple style that would apply to posts only.


Ah yes, stupid of me  Great to see Firefox remembers where to zoom and what not. It only zooms on GBAtemp now, gj.

Thanks!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2013)

Since GBATemp has an official "dark style" now (with less color issues since it's native), I'm going to unsticky this as part of the general forum cleanup.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 30, 2013)

I see. So that's what Content Managers do.


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2012)

*Arras has made an improved multi-browser compatible version through the Stylish browser addon. This will change the current forum theme to a dark theme that's easier on the eyes.*​*Download it here:*​*http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark*​*Don't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tylish?*​*



*​ 
Any comments or further suggestions, post below.

_Keep in mind that this is just to save the situation a little bit, since the little hacking mishap was difficult to predict._
If you _*really*_ want to help, go donate to GBAtemp on the front page RIGHT NOW. Seriously. You'll get a permanent dark theme then.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> I see. So that's what Content Managers do.


The leg humping is behind closed doors.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 30, 2013)

But why oh why doesn't the native dark theme make the banner/top of the forum dark as well?
Still using this. >.>


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 30, 2013)

Blue is GBAtemp's main color, which is why it is used, even in the black theme.

It's easy to write your own stylish script to get the black banner though.


Spoiler





```
/* Banner */
#header {
    background: #333 !important;
}
 
/* Main background (on the sides) */
body {
    background: #444 !important;
}
 
/* Navbar */
.navTabs .navTab.selected .tabLinks {
    background: #757575 !important;
}
 
.navTabs .navTab.selected .navLink {
    background: #222 url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/navigation-tab.png') repeat-x top !important;
    border: 1px solid #555 !important;
}
 
.navTabs .navTab.PopupClosed .navLink {
    color: #9C9C9C !important;
}
 
.navTabs .navTab.selected .tabLinks a:hover {
    background: #5A5A5A !important;
}
 
.navTabs, .navTabs .visitorTabs, .footer .pageContent {
    background: #222 !important;
}
 
.navTabs .navTab.PopupClosed:hover {
    background: #333 !important;
}
   
.Popup .PopupControl.PopupOpen, .Popup.PopupContainerControl.PopupOpen {
    background: #666 !important;
}
         
.Menu {
    border: 1px solid #666 !important;
    border-top: 5px solid #666 !important;
}
```



 



Should be compatible with the fixedwidth script as well btw.


----------

